# 2012 3D bow



## hound dog (Dec 30, 2011)

Ok lets see a pic of the bow you will be shoot for 2012 3D season new or old.


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Dec 30, 2011)

*No pics*

No pics yet..But it will be the Obsession Addiction Gold Tip X- cutter arrows B Stinger stab.. Axcel sight and scope Pro tuner rest and release a Tru- Ball HT3 and Ultra 3..  Pics after the ATA...


----------



## pasinthrough (Dec 30, 2011)

BOTTEMLINE said:


> No pics yet..But it will be the Obsession Addiction Gold Tip X- cutter arrows B Stinger stab.. Axcel sight and scope Pro tuner rest and release a Tru- Ball HT3 and Ultra 3.. Pics after the ATA...


 

Jumpin in with both feet aren't ya Squirrel? 

I think I'll get some new cams for my Black '11 Obsession SS and shoot it in hunter class... again...


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Dec 30, 2011)

*New Cams*

Yea..I'm doing the same with mine..I will be shooting both.


----------



## alligood729 (Dec 30, 2011)

BOTTEMLINE said:


> Yea..I'm doing the same with mine..I will be shooting both.



At the same time???? You is good ain't ya'....


----------



## alligood729 (Dec 30, 2011)

Here is a picture of my set up.......









































OH, it ain't here yet. Should be in a week or so......


----------



## hound dog (Dec 30, 2011)

alligood729 said:


> Here is a picture of my set up.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Yep should have mine a week.

All black SS with black and blue string.


----------



## BowanaLee (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm hoping to have the new Obsession in time but it don't really mater what I spank y'all with. An Obsession spankings a spanking !
Obsessions eat PSE's as a snack before the main course !


----------



## badcompany (Dec 30, 2011)

A lot of  talk going on and not a picture yet


----------



## hound dog (Dec 31, 2011)

badcompany said:


> A lot of  talk going on and not a picture yet



I was thinking the same thing so I just joined them. But the pic we see when everyone gets there new bows. WOW


----------



## StickbowDrew (Dec 31, 2011)

New Alpine Ventura with a Alpine drop away rest, Top Gun adjustable sight, and a Cartel Carbon stabalizer


----------



## badcompany (Dec 31, 2011)

Hoyt Vector 32, GT arrows


----------



## StickbowDrew (Dec 31, 2011)

That's a good lookin' bow


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Jan 1, 2012)

*Hoyt*

That's a mean looknig rig.


----------



## gretchp (Jan 1, 2012)

HT-2 Harvester  .003" / 500
Obsession SS 41 lb, 26.5 draw


----------



## C Cape (Jan 1, 2012)

Bowtech Specialist
Limb Driver
CBE Quad Lite with Scope
Vibracheck Carbon Stabs
Fatboy 400's


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Jan 1, 2012)

Me and the Mathews will be lurking in Hunter class again this year. But watch out, its hungry!


----------



## DoubleRR (Jan 3, 2012)

Mr. Alligood729 did you order the Skullworks camo version?


----------



## J Gilbert (Jan 3, 2012)

Well Jody, let's see it. I talked to the man last night, so you need to get us some pictures of it


----------



## hound dog (Jan 3, 2012)

OK so I got the rest and D loop on then paper tuned. Three shots and punching holes.
So everything coming a long good. I'm pulling 52lb with a 25.5 in. draw shooting a 270gr, arrow at 282 fps. 

Can someone figure up the IBO for me?


----------



## Jake Allen (Jan 4, 2012)

My Recurve for this month, anyway. I plan to shoot every weekend the weather allows,
now to Deer Season.

Pinnacle II Riser with ILF fittings, KAYA Tropic Medium Length Carbon Foam and Fiberglass Limbs, making a 62" bow.
Pulling 46 pounds, tillered 1/8" stronger at the top, braced with a
12 strand, 8125 Hampton made flemish twist string.
Three fingers under with cordovan tab, my right eye for a sight.
Arrows off the shelf with a velcro rest and side plate.
GT 3555's, 30" long with 190 grains up front and 3, 5 1/2"
low profile banana profiled feathers.

When I do my part, it will deliver the sticks with a sharp point on one end, where I am looking. 
Shore is a bunch of fun.


----------



## Taylor Co. (Jan 5, 2012)

I signed back on with PSE and am waiting on my Supra ME. Should be here anyday. Ready to get it going.


----------



## red1691 (Jan 5, 2012)

Same old Shark X as the last two years.


----------



## hound dog (Jan 5, 2012)

Ok so here it is. My new Obsession SS

I'm pulling 52lb with a 25.5 in. draw shooting a 270gr, arrow at 282 fps.


----------



## BowanaLee (Jan 5, 2012)

Ouch, same color as bruises. Black and blue ! >>>--->


----------



## hound dog (Jan 7, 2012)

Ok we need some more pic of your 2012 3d bows old or new.


----------



## dubblebubble (Jan 7, 2012)

2011 crx 35


----------



## hound dog (Jan 8, 2012)

Good looking rigs.


----------



## hound dog (Jan 19, 2012)

OK lets see some more rigs.


----------



## jmurph (Jan 19, 2012)

*My whiteout Matrix Plus*

Brand New 2012 Rig...


----------



## KPreston (Jan 20, 2012)

*2012 3D rig!!!!!!*

2012 Mathews Monster MR8---Easton fullbores--It is ready to ride!!!!!!!!!!---KP---


----------



## BowanaLee (Jan 21, 2012)

Foam/Deer KILLA !


----------



## SWWTV (Feb 10, 2012)

Obsession SS awesome bows


----------



## hound dog (Feb 18, 2012)

Ok them are some nice rigs on here but I know there are some more out there so post a pic.


----------



## dmedd (Feb 18, 2012)

2012 Hoyt Alpha Elite Blue Fusion
Matching Thredz strings built by Jerry and Margie Carter
CBE sight
Sure Loc scope w/ Swarovski lens
Doinker stabs
Shooting CE CXL Pro 250s


----------



## stickslinger09 (Feb 18, 2012)

*Alpha Elite*

Not the best picture 2011 alpha elite running some new blade ES stabs made it heavier holding good



its a shooter


----------



## dbell80 (Mar 6, 2012)

*Mr8*

My new MR8.


----------



## Dingo26 (Mar 6, 2012)

*Ibo*

Hey Jodie,   the IBO weitght with your spec's   = 5.192 grms per Lb of draw weitght  52 @ 270, you are good for IBO also...


----------



## dsmith0130 (Mar 6, 2012)

My bear assault with MODIFIED qad rest ,29' draw length ,60 lbs weight. With truglo one pin sight and my own special 11 3/4' stabilizer. I SHOOT WARRIOR 400  ARROWS WITH BLAZERS AND 100 GR TIPS. IVE SHOT THIS BOW SO MUCH THAT I HAVE BLISTERS ON MY HANDS FROM PULLING ARROWS. MABEY ONE DAY I WILL BE ABLE TO GET A NICE COMPETITION BOW BUT FOR NOW THIS IS BABY
.


----------



## Dyrewulf (Mar 6, 2012)

Bowtech Specialist - Toxonics Naildriver w/Super "D" scope, Easton X-10 stabilizers, Maxima Blue Streak arrows. (Because I'm too cheap to buy new ones between hunting season and 3D season so far)


----------



## Hunter Thomas (Mar 7, 2012)

Hoyt Vantage Elite Plus
CBE Tek-Target Sight
B-Stinger Stabilizers
Goldtip Arrows
Trophy Ridge Tackdriver Rest
Hardcore Bowstrings


----------



## badcompany (Mar 7, 2012)

NICE bow Hunter. I thought you were Mathews true. Glad you came into the light bud.


----------



## Anonymoushaha12 (Mar 7, 2012)

It's a shooter!


----------



## Anonymoushaha12 (Mar 7, 2012)

Well the pic didn't load, but it's a 1986 bear whitetail hunter!!! Get some!


----------



## Hunter Thomas (Mar 8, 2012)

I figured i would give it a go and see how it works out for me and I'm liking it so far!


----------



## killitgrillit (Mar 8, 2012)

*Its here*

2012 Dominator 3d pro


----------



## badcompany (Mar 8, 2012)

I thought it was Gizmo. Done changed his name to Dominator. I like it.


----------



## bassfishga (Mar 9, 2012)

Shooting with my Browning Grand Illusion.


----------

